# Rucksack march questions



## Delta (19 Nov 2007)

On my BMQ, I heard this reservist infantry recruit telling stories about the senior infantry members having knee problems after spending so many years doing ruck marches. I was doubtful at the time, because in theory every reg force infantry will have bad knees given that they do much more marches than reservists (just an assumption while discussing with the recruit). However, recently I started having knees problems myself from running extensively on concrete sidewalks. I am just wondering whether there are any negative side effects for doing rucksack (~55lb just like the BFT) marches frequently. Will the joints adapt to the extra stress or deterate over time? What do you do to minimize the damage done to your joints (knees, ankles, etc.)? Thank you for you time.


----------



## Armymedic (19 Nov 2007)

Oh, geez where to start....



> I am just wondering whether there are any negative side effects for doing rucksack (~55lb just like the BFT) marches frequently.


 Yes, you could get in better shape....




> Will the joints adapt to the extra stress or deterate over time?


 Joints do not adapt...but the muscles that support and move the joint do. And eventually after you turn 50, and you have been doing it for many years, your joints will deterate...cause you are OLD.



> What do you do to minimize the damage done to your joints (knees, ankles, etc.)?


Make sure your boots fit well, ensure you use shock absorbing insoles if you do not have good soles. And avoid running/ruck marching on concrete and/or pavement regularly.

And......



> On my BMQ, I heard this reservist infantry recruit telling stories


 Did you assess the source? Perhaps you still believe in the Easter Bunny, and the Tooth Fairy as well as whatever stories this reservist recruit is telling you.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Nov 2007)

There's much here, on this stuff, already. We're not even going to entertain this one.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

